# stuffed jalepeno's



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

was wondering if anyone has done the stuffed peppers in the 'oven',,,wrapped with bacon of course.....time/temp ? thanks,,,MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yep, several times when I don't want to light the pit. I do mine on 350 for 20-30 minutes depending on how crispy you want the bacon. Use a wire rack to elevate the japs and allow the grease to drip off. We line a cookie sheet with foil for easy cleanup. Not as good as the pit but still pretty good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks,,that'll work


----------



## phanagriff (Dec 23, 2011)

Bought some at Kroger a while back. Have a little toaster oven set broiler on and cooked 10 minutes turned then another 10 minutes. Came out just right. Good luck.


----------



## dallasmn26 (May 15, 2010)

I alway cook mine in the oven, normally in those throw away aluminum cake pans, once the japs are soft I drain all the grease and turn it on broil to crisp the bacon up, I just did some on my new smoker and they were amazing!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

We like to do them on the smoker, however when the weather doesn't cooperate we do them in the oven... as is the case today. Glad I smoked the meat yesterday when it was sunny.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Made another batch for tonight. 4 different kinds of shredded cheese, some spicy deer sausage, bacon & seasoned with cracked black pepper & BBQ rub.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am going to try some stuffed boudan poppers tomorrow, it seems that I have been craving a little boudan lately.


----------



## dignlevel (Jul 26, 2010)

Try some browned sausage mixed half and half with cream cheese then wrapped in bacon. slap yo momma good!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good!


----------

